# Best Martial Art to take as a class



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

In terms of defense/offense. Or defense.
and if it's some obscure thing that's not widely offered, if you could follow up with the best one that is. xD

Also if you have other tips. Like for this class you'll have to lift a lot to keep up, so, or this class can be self-taught (haah). (also if you could mention whether you've actually ever taken a martial arts class).


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

It all depends on your taste. Do you like to hit your opponent (striking arts), or grapple them? (Judo, Wrestling) Does fighting on the ground interest you (Brazilian Ju-Jitsu) or do you want to fight standing up? Are you willing to play dirty (striking areas that could blind or kill your assailant)? Are you willing to strength train to supplement your fighting?


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I don't think any martial art could be self-taught effectively. But the previous poster is right when he said it depends what you're looking for. Do you want the focus on "street fighting" or an art with more tradition and ceremony (both of which can be very effective when taught properly)? Like he said-- would you rather kick and punch your opponent or grab and throw them? What are your personal strengths? Do you have long legs that might make you an awesome kicker (so you might want to look into a Korean style, which tend to emphasize kicking), are you small and powerful where you might do better with a striking and blocking focused Okinawan art, or are you fast and explosive where you might like something like Muay Thai or Krav Maga? Maybe you're not naturally inclined to attack and hurt but still want to learn to defend yourself without hurting others and so you may want something like Aikido. Do you want to compete? Do you want to learn weapons? The martial arts is a HUGE field and what's right for one person won't always be right for another.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm petite with a long torso, longish-arms? and shorter but strong legs in comparison. I have trouble with balance but I usually catch myself. I'm very fast, that's my only strength I think, besides thinking quickly in the heat of the moment. I'm just quick. And I guess I can be sort of flexible (I used to climb trees a lot) but I'm not very powerful. I usually fight dirty but I'd rather play fair unless my opponent is obviously better/stronger than me then I feel like I have to do whatever I can (though I don't want to have to blind/kill anyone). I don't want to compete or use weapons, I just want to be able to defend myself and do so confidently and skillfully (if that means switching to an offensive style then that's great).

I'd rather not grapple xD My sister shoved me as a joke once and I went flying. No power. I'd rather fight standing up, because my speed is my main asset and if I can't dodge/avoid I start to panic. If that specific martial art fits me and asks that I strength train to advance then I will. I need it anyway.

I don't care much about the tradition and such behind it, so long as it's effective, but I guess it depends on what I think I'd be more suited for after looking into it. I remember doing kickboxing in high school P.E. and I was pretty shit at it (balancing mainly - I know I'll have to improve this regardless though) and again, no power.

If there's a martial art that's sort of clever or tricky - that relies on technique and speed, I think I'd like that. But something that requires focus/discipline would be ok too, just cause I'm trying to improve on that.

Does that help..?


----------



## Barcelonic (Jan 5, 2013)

i've heard great things about *Kendo* from different people 

Personally i trained at *Capoeira* and if you aren't looking to be particularly lethal but want a great experience, intense exercise and listen to music while doing it and getting to be creative and invent your own moves and style then I would highly recommend that myself!  

EDIT:
That said, in this day and age *Krav Maga* may serve a more practical one if you are looking to protect yourself.

EDIT2:
So i guess it depends on whether you're looking for sport, exercise or self-defense.


----------



## catchyusername (May 5, 2013)

Krav Maga is the most effective type you can learn for protecting yourself.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

filipino stick fighting - muay thai / brazilian jiu jitsu


----------



## countrygirl90 (Oct 11, 2012)

I don't know about many martial arts but during my school time I had learned Teak-Won-do,although its a good form of martial arts,and may be I'm biased to it but it is better than Judo or karate :happy:.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Aikido might be good if you don't have a lot of strength.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest Tae Kwon Do or Aikido if your balance isn't great, although I would definitely suggest looking for some exercises to improve balance. You're going to need it to be effective in any fighting situation. If you're unbalanced, you're not going to be able to apply what strength you do have effectively and almost all non-strength-based moves rely on unbalancing your opponent, for which you need to be balanced yourself. It's extremely important. Look online so see if you can find some things you can do to start working on improving it. That's probably much more important than strength training in the long run.

From what you said-- I can see you doing well with Krav Maga. It's pretty much just straight self-defense developed for the Israeli Military-- which includes a lot of petite females. Is there a class by you that offers it? Another thing that might help us help you is to post a list of the styles offered within the distance you're willing to travel.

And don't listen to anyone who says "________ martial art is better than _______ martial art". No art is inherently better than another. They all have their unique applications and fit different people and different situations. There is no "best martial art"-- there's only a "best for me and for what I want to accomplish at this moment in time".


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> I wouldn't suggest Tae Kwon Do or Aikido if your balance isn't great, although I would definitely suggest looking for some exercises to improve balance. You're going to need it to be effective in any fighting situation. If you're unbalanced, you're not going to be able to apply what strength you do have effectively and almost all non-strength-based moves rely on unbalancing your opponent, for which you need to be balanced yourself. It's extremely important. Look online so see if you can find some things you can do to start working on improving it. That's probably much more important than strength training in the long run.
> 
> From what you said-- I can see you doing well with Krav Maga. It's pretty much just straight self-defense developed for the Israeli Military-- which includes a lot of petite females. Is there a class by you that offers it? Another thing that might help us help you is to post a list of the styles offered within the distance you're willing to travel.
> 
> And don't listen to anyone who says "________ martial art is better than _______ martial art". No art is inherently better than another. They all have their unique applications and fit different people and different situations. There is no "best martial art"-- there's only a "best for me and for what I want to accomplish at this moment in time".


Okay! Makes sense. Will do.
I've heard about that actually, not the name or anything, just that they have they're own fighting style and that it's really impressive. I found React Defense and http://www.eastvalleykravmaga.com. I can't tell what styles they're offering, and the first one is certified or something, but I'm wondering if that's just advertisement since their site is really decked out. But then they have a lot of instructors and programs and seem more specialized and focused on just krav maga. Are they both fine? I'm always suspicious of these schools.

Okay 

Also thanks everybody for your responses. I'm gonna see if my sister/cousin/mom are interested. Looks good.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Uggg. I'm always worried about schools that have all those stock photos and long term contracts. I'd go visit them, but if they act like used car salesmen, walk out. Otherwise-- make sure they offer a trial without pressuring you into a long contract the second you walk in. You want a school that wants you to learn-- not one that wants your money. But yeah-- I'd check them both out and see if they let you take a few trial classes and then make your decision.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Joe Rogan on Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

It's not really a martial art, but Boxing is great for defense, plus it gets your punches really strong.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Shito-Ryu Genbu-Kai is my style of karate, I would recommend it to anyone wanting a balanced style of martial arts. That being said the main thing IMO is that the people teaching you are good people.


----------



## SwordsmanBudo (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are really just concerned about learning self defense and don't care too much about self defense try and find a place that teaches you to fight in every phase of combat. That includes free movement, clinch and ground. Gym, Dojo, wherever. You'll learning elements of effective striking and how to defend against takedowns since in a real fight you really do not want to be taken to the ground. That being said if you do end up on the ground it's good to know some basic escapes to get back up on your feet. 

Definitely check around and take advantage of the free classes or intro courses that are offered. Krav Maga, Systema, JKD, or places that offer cross training are ideal places to learn from.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

The only martial art I know of that is actually useful is Krav Maga

It is brutal, efficeint and taught in most armies of the world, because it WORKS. Find a krav maga instructor.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

I'd recommend Aikido.


----------



## sakurabushi (Jun 12, 2013)

chessio said:


> In terms of defense/offense. Or defense.
> and if it's some obscure thing that's not widely offered, if you could follow up with the best one that is. xD
> 
> Also if you have other tips. Like for this class you'll have to lift a lot to keep up, so, or this class can be self-taught (haah). (also if you could mention whether you've actually ever taken a martial arts class).


I recommend you Aikido. Tai Chi is also good, the Chen style is an aggressive one. To be frank self-learning is good to certain level only. To learn the art properly and its nuances you need a good teacher.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Until the age of 14, I can recommend Shaolin Kung Fu and after the age of 14 add Tai Chi Chuan to your repertoire. Now you have the outward and the inward combined. 

I have never been into a fight because someone who is at peace is not an aggressive man. Give evil nothing to oppose and it will disappear by itself. Most other martial arts are flawed because the ideas are flawed. You become what you think and invite what you are.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

strangestdude said:


> Jesus christ, you troll everywhere lol.


You amuse me Did you know that I have actually practiced those arts fer realz and still do Tai Chi every morning? I swear my friend that I am the most versatile person you'd ever meet. Screw Gatsby and screw Toni Stark. Speaking of Stark, can I interest in some furniture designed by Philippe Starck? I have a whole set of Lord Yo chairs...xD


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

chessio said:


> In terms of defense/offense. Or defense.
> and if it's some obscure thing that's not widely offered, if you could follow up with the best one that is. xD
> 
> Also if you have other tips. Like for this class you'll have to lift a lot to keep up, so, or this class can be self-taught (haah). (also if you could mention whether you've actually ever taken a martial arts class).


I'll add my voice to the already mounting choir and strongly stress Krav Maga. 

Jiujitsu/Aikido/Judo and other grappling arts are very weight dependent, and an underweight fighter (as you say you are) should _never EVER take a fight to the ground. _

Krav Maga also stresses overall toughness. In your training you'll be shoved and pummeled with bags a lot, which will train your balance. They also stress viciousness and will force you to attack a bag as brutally as you can over a sustained period of time. 

Krav Maga instructors will teach you how to target the weakest points in an enemy's body with the greatest force you can muster. If you're up against a strength differential, this is ENORMOUSLY important and is the factor which makes Krav Maga more beneficial than MMA (which is up there for the best possible decision) for an inexperienced female. If you can make an opponent underestimate you, and then deliver a swift and devastating flurry of attacks to the enemy's groin and throat, your chances of victory go up quite a bit.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Boxing, American and Thai, is the best way to go. Not only will you learn proper anatomy of the human body,but you'll also learn how to hit, how to get hit, and how not to get hurt when you get hit. Most other martial arts are nice to look at, but outside of a competition where the opponent is following the same moves, it'll ultimately be useless. Boxing and ground fighting (BJJ, MMA) have the most real-world applications.


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

android654 said:


> Boxing, American and Thai, is the best way to go. Not only will you learn proper anatomy of the human body,but you'll also learn how to hit, how to get hit, and how not to get hurt when you get hit. Most other martial arts are nice to look at, but outside of a competition where the opponent is following the same moves, it'll ultimately be useless. Boxing and ground fighting (BJJ, MMA) have the most real-world applications.


I dig this advice actually. 

If you can knock down a fellow boxer in the ring then, generally, you can tango.


----------



## AiyokuSama (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm totally biased when I say Ninjutsu. I love how it's based on proper body movements and using your skeletal structure rather than muscle power. It's great for women.


----------

